# Extended archery?



## roblew91 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi guys just had a question about the extended, I was not lucky enough to draw this year but I see there are a few tags left in areas I don't care to hunt, if I were to buy one of those tags would they be good for the extended or is it if you already have a tag for the area? Thanks in advance


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

If you buy one of those leftover archery tags, you are able to hunt the extended areas when the extended season starts. Just have to complete the online extended stuff...


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Can you still buy an archery tag after the hunt starts?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

kzkammo said:


> Can you still buy an archery tag after the hunt starts?


Yes, but not after it ends because they convert to Muzzy tags!


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Thats what I had thought but roble was asking the question today.


----------

